# HAS ANYONE EVER CAUGHT A CATFISH THROUGH THE ICE!?!?!



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

I was ice fishing tonight at tewekaen lake and caught a 6 lb. catfish. I thought I had a really nice walleye on but when I got it up I discovered it was a catfish. I was wondering how unusual that is to catch a catfish through the ice.


----------



## guppy

We have caught a few at Heart Butte south of Glen Ulin while fishing for walleyes. Never tried setting up for cats thru in ice.

Dean


----------



## grizzly

caught many through the ice.usally when you catch one youll catch more.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

Well I only caught the one must have been the only one in the area....


----------



## christopher

I will target cats through the ice at night. will some times hook up with ling also.


----------



## PJ

I have heard of people catching em through the ice on the Red. Especially during the Frosty Bobber contest in the G fizzel.


----------

